# Die Zauberflöte - Klemperer



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

Getting nice response in a recent thread regarding choice of CD release, I have a similar question, this time regarding Die Zauberflöte conducted by Klemperer in 1964, which I intend to buy a CD copy of. Again I'm looking for the release with the best sound quality and would be happy if you have any input regarding this.

Some options I've found are:

1) EMI Classics, 7 24355 51732 6, 2 CD, released 1995

Back cover states: Digital remastering 1989 by EMI Records Ltd.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Zaube...2RUE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1488553486&sr=8-1

Extract from customer reviews: '_Always a good recording, the new remastering in EMI's Great Recordings of the CEntury is nearly perfect. This earlier version sounds almost as good, except for a bit of shrilliness in the upper registers._'

2) EMI Classics - Great Recordings of the Century, 7243 5 67388 2 9, 2 CD, released 2000

Back cover states: Digital remastering 2000 by EMI Records Ltd.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Die...U0C9/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1488552549&sr=8-2

People seem pretty happy with this release. See comment regarding this release in the customer review for option 1).

3) Warner Classics, 8 25646 99436 6, 2 CD, released 2016

Back cover states: New digital remastering in 24 BIT - 96 kHz using Retouch technology at Abbey Road Studios. Remastered 2016 Parlophone Records Limited.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Die-Z...W1LU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1488553486&sr=8-2

Extract from editorial reviews: '_Each of these releases offers optimum sound quality. The four releases originally recorded using analogue techniques (Carmen, Die Zauberflöte, Don Giovanni, Tosca) have all been newly remastered in 24-bit/96kHz at Abbey Road Studios using the latest technology, while La traviata benefits from its stunning original digital recording._'

Extract from customer reviews: '_The sound has been refurbished and it's revelatory to compare it with earlier issues. The packaging is deluxe, a bound volume that includes the two CDs inside its covers, articles, complete libretto and translations, photographs and essays._'

Have you compared any of these releases? Which one would you recommend? Thank you for any thoughts!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have EMI Classics, 7 24355 51732 6, 2 CD, released 1995

No problems. Sound pretty good.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I have the 2000 GROC EMI release. I have no complaints with the sound, but have not compared it with the others.

It is a magnificent recording. I have heard that other recordings are better if it is the male voices that matter most to you, but for the females - and especially the Queen of the Night - I have not heard a better performer than Lucia Popp as the Queen. This is the ONLY opera I really, truly like, and this recording is what made it so for me. The only "downside" is that this recording only includes the sung portions of the Singspiel - none of the spoken parts. I also have the more recent, complete recording by Rene Jacobs (also a good one) that has all parts for that.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I have the 2000 GROC EMI release. I have no complaints with the sound, but have not compared it with the others.
> 
> It is a magnificent recording. *I have heard that other recordings are better if it is the male voices that matter most to you*, but for the females - and especially the Queen of the Night - I have not heard a better performer than Lucia Popp as the Queen. This is the ONLY opera I really, truly like, and this recording is what made it so for me. The only "downside" is that this recording only includes the sung portions of the Singspiel - none of the spoken parts. I also have the more recent, complete recording by Rene Jacobs (also a good one) that has all parts for that.


The Klemperer is magnificent if in an older style. But the Flute can take it. Of all Mozart's operas this is the one which gains most by his style. Of course, it is not the only way. I also have Beecham (1939), Christie, Bohm, Karajan (1), Jacobs and Abbado, all of which are really fine too. 
One thing that has been unfairly criticised is the male voices in Klemperer wrt Bohm which appeared at the same time. Let me say that Wunderlich (Bohm) is superior to Gedda, but the latter does a very fine job. I prefer Berry's Papageno to D F-D's more sophisticated treatment. And the women in the Klemperer are far superior. It is truly magical.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the this one:









It includes more than just the Magic Flute but the others are wonderful to hear as well. No libretto, but I have about 40 other recordings of it that do. Sound quality is excellent to my ears. Can't compare it with the other releases.

Klemperer's Magic Flute has always been one of the best and unlike Ekim who mentioned it as a downside, to me one of the best features/upsides is that it doesn't have the dialogue! It's one thing watching an opera, but I don't need all the dialogue listening to to one on CD. I want to hear the music and the singing, not the talking.


----------



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input all of you! Just getting into opera it seems to be quite a few choices. First decide which opera and performance to go for, and then also make sure you don't get a bad remaster / release. For the Klemperer Zauberflöte I guess the 2000 remaster is a safe remaster to go for, with plenty of reviews around. I would feel stupid however if I put effort in hunting down an old version, and then found out a later and more easily available one (the 2016 remaster) was actually better. I appreciate this later 2016 remaster can be tasted online, though I still have a hard time making some kind of comparison with the older remasters.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I don't think you can go wrong with the newer remaster. I haven't heard it, but have heard other similar remasters from this company, and generally find the sound to be excellent.

Klemperer, incidentally, is a fabulous conductor. I have many recordings of his, and love them all. Some find him to slow and ponderous, especially in his later years. It is true that he is not as swift as a lot of these new HIP performances that focus on "authenticity" but his style really brings added weight and should be experienced. I like both. For example, for the St. Matthew Passion of Bach, I love both the faster HIP recording of Herreweghe and the slower, more reverent recording of Klemperer.


----------



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok, thanks again for the answer Ekim. Maybe which remaster I get doesn't matter that much after all. I think I was a bit put-off when I started looking for a copy of Don Giovanni, by Giulini, where many recent releases seem to be based on a really bad remaster, generating quite a few negative reviews online.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the Klemperer Die Zauberflote. His conducting is too slow, IMO. I think the best recording, without compare, is Solti's with Deutekom. Never will their be a Queen of the Night to rival her.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> I'm not a fan of the Klemperer Die Zauberflote. His conducting is too slow, IMO. I think the best recording, without compare, is Solti's with Deutekom. Never will their be a Queen of the Night to rival her.


Hallelujah , finally someone who agree with me, we are shouting in a dessert though.


----------

